
Secure your bare metal servers in 1 minute with this script in Java - seinecle
https://gist.github.com/seinecle/8a2fb506ef8ed8c4638a5834144f837c
======
lixtra
Thanks for sharing, why would you do that in Java? Especially since you
apparently rely on expect anyway.

Why not one of

    
    
      - bash
      - python
      - tcl
    

so it's easy to extend.

~~~
seinecle
I code in Java, that's my language of choice. The script is launched from my
local machine which is Windows. The script remains extensible, that's up to
any user with a motive to do it.

